# Need an AVI to ISO freeware program



## tjp (May 3, 2002)

Hey folks,
I'm looking for an absolutlely free (freware) program for converting AVI video to Iso. One that is already loaded with the proper codecs and one that is easy to understand. I don,t want much, just free-- no trials, no watermark in the background, just something also that always works.
I've tried avi2dvd, but it is not dependable and keeps coming up with "file access denied.
I can do it with my Roxio program, but it is very slow.
Thanks


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

DVDFlick

http://sourceforge.net/projects/dvdflick/


----------



## tjp (May 3, 2002)

Thanks Plantsman!
DVD flick worked great and relatively quick as well!
TJP


----------

